# 2D charakter für Java spiel



## ztrew (7. Januar 2014)

*2D charakter für Java spiel*

Ich bin gerade dabei ein kleines Java Android Spiel zu schreiben. Es soll so grob in die Richtung mega man gehen also links rechts laufen springen ducken und dabei schießen. Das programmieren klappt einigermaßen aber was mir fehlt sind Zeichnungen für meinen Charakter gibt es da gute (kostenlose) Programme mit denen man so etwas gut erstellen kann?
Und kennt ihr gute Programme um dann einen Hintergrund,Gegner usw. Zu zeichnen?


----------



## Placebo (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2D charakter für Java spiel*

Solltest du keine 3D-Programme beherrschen (und mit beherrschen meine ich gut beherrschen), wirst du kaum Erfolg haben, wenn du komplett ohne Kosten bleiben willst. Einfachste Möglichkeit wäre das Pixeln, wenn du nur geringe Auflösungen benötigst. Das geht evtl. noch mit der Maus (und starken Nerven). Ansonsten Grafiktablett kaufen und loszeichnen. Dauert lange und mit etwa 150€ Kosten für das Tablett musst du auch rechnen (wobei mir persönlich ein Wacom Bamboo DinA5 zu klein wäre aber da scheiden sich die Geister). Als Programm kannst du GIMP nehmen.

Nicht zu empfehlen: Auf Papier zeichnen und einscannen. Hab ich selbst probiert und lohnt sich nicht.

Eine Alternative wäre, schon vorhandene Grafiken zu verwenden oder sich Hilfe mit ins Boot zu holen. Ich wollte mir eigentlich ein 24" Cintiq zulegen, dauert aber noch mindestens drei Monate


----------



## Crysis nerd (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2D charakter für Java spiel*

Es kommt drauf an, wie ... "ernst" du es meinst. Wenn du wirklich perfekte Grafiken haben willst, hat Placebo da Recht: Das kannst du nicht einfach mal eben so machen ohne Kosten.
Aber wenn du nur irgendwas billiges haben willst, kannst du einfach GIMP nutzen und dir da ein paar Dinger zurecht malen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2D charakter für Java spiel*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an, wie ... "ernst" du es meinst. Wenn du wirklich perfekte Grafiken haben willst, hat Placebo da Recht: Das kannst du nicht einfach mal eben so machen ohne Kosten.
> Aber wenn du nur irgendwas billiges haben willst, kannst du einfach GIMP nutzen und dir da ein paar Dinger zurecht malen.


 

Nana...unterstell doch nicht Leuten pauschal, dass sie nicht zeichnen können.^^
Auch mit einer Maus kann man ansehnliche Zeichnungen hinbekommen. Es bedarf halt nur Talent(was ja der TE vielleicht im Übermaßen hat? ).

An den TE: Ich würde dir allerdings schon empfehlen ein Tablet zu kaufen(99€ für ein Bamboo reichen vollkommen) und dann ein gutes Zeichenprogramm holen.
News <-sehr gute Alternative, wenn du kein Bock hast für Photoshop hunderte von € auszugeben.

Ganz ohne Kosten wird es SEHR schwierig(aber nicht unmöglich) etwas qualitativ hochwertiges hinzubekommen. Aber allein die 99€ für ein Zeichenpad ersparen dir Nerven ohne Ende, um auf das gleiche Ergebnis zu kommen.


----------



## ztrew (8. Januar 2014)

Danke für das feedback werde mal schauen eine gute bekannte von mir besitzt so ein tablet und eine Menge Talent von dem ich selbst nicht so viel habe  
@Bunny_Joe Wohin soll denn der news link führen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2D charakter für Java spiel*

auf krita.org  

Krita kannst du benutzen, um gute 2D-Sprites zu erstellen^^

EDIT: hier der direkte Link^^ http://www.kogmbh.com/download.html#kritax64


----------



## ztrew (9. Januar 2014)

Danke werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Habe gerade das hier gefunden http://www.weltdertechnik.de/techni...tt-im-angebot-bei-aldi-nord-kw-3-ab-16-1-2014 taugt das ding was?
Das Tablett soll nicht für die finalen Bilder genutzt werden die werde ich gemeinsam mit meiner bekannten erstellen. Darauf sollen Skizzen und Bilder für kleinere Projekte genutzt werden reicht es dafür?  und brauch ich dafür wirklich Talent oder ist das wie auf Papier zu malen?(da reicht mir mein "können" eigentlich aus)


----------



## Placebo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2D charakter für Java spiel*

Solange es einigermaßen genau arbeitet, schlag zu. Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht und mir ein 90€ A6 Wacom zum Ausprobieren gekauft  Leider kann ich dir nichts genaueres zu diesem Produkt sagen. Das größte Problem könnte sein, dass du es evtl. nicht auf einen Teil des Bildschirms einschränken kannst. Wenn du nämlich mit einem 12" Tablett auf einem 24" Bildschirm zeichnest, wird der Mauszeiger logischerweise beschleunigt und deine Striche dadurch (etwas) ungenauer, wenn dein Bildschirm auch noch 16:9 statt 16:10 hat, umso mehr. Mit teureren Tabletts kannst du nur einen Bereich des Bildschirms zum Zeichnen verwenden und damit diese Defizite ausgleichen. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis deswegen? Nie und nimmer.

Ob man mit dem Tablet genauso gut zurecht kommt, wie mit Stift und Papier hängt von der Person ab. Die Mehrheit hat damit keine Probleme, ich z.B. schon. Aber genau dafür ist so ein Billig-Tablett gut. Solange es gut funktioniert, ist eigentlich fast alles ein Fortschritt zur Maus


----------



## Ready (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2D charakter für Java spiel*

Also ob du jetzt ein Zeichenpad verwendest oder die Maus ist prinzipiell egal. Talent muss in beiden Fällen vorhanden sein  

Persönlich habe ich schon mehrere Tablets benutzt und kann von so kleinen Günstig Teilen nur abraten. Zumindest wenn man "richtig" damit arbeiten möchte. Mein 2D Artist hat u.a. ein Intuos pro und ein Cintiq22 hd von Wacom in Gebrauch. Der Unterschied zwischen einem Billigteil und etwas vernünftigem ist wirklich wie Tag und Nacht. Das Intuos liegt allerdings schon irgendwo bei 300-400€...

Naja egal. Hast glaub ich noch gar nicht gesagt in welche Richtung der Stil gehen soll - ich hab hier in der Ref Sammlung eines meiner Game Projekte noch nen Link gefunden zum Thema Pixel Art / Theorie. Vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter - schaden kanns bestimmt nicht  http://petesqbsite.com/sections/tutorials/tuts/tsugumo/


----------



## Placebo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2D charakter für Java spiel*



Ready schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich schon mehrere Tablets benutzt und kann von so kleinen Günstig Teilen nur abraten. Zumindest wenn man "richtig" damit arbeiten möchte. Mein 2D Artist hat u.a. ein Intuos pro und ein Cintiq22 hd von Wacom in Gebrauch. Der Unterschied zwischen einem Billigteil und etwas vernünftigem ist wirklich wie Tag und Nacht. Das Intuos liegt allerdings schon irgendwo bei 300-400€...


Ich würde aber keinem ein 400€ Tablett empfehlen, wenn ich nicht weiß, wie oft das am Ende auch genutzt wird. Deshalb finde ich eines für 40€ nicht so unvernünftig. Den zehnfachen Preis kann er später auch noch bezahlen.


----------

